# Advertisements with sound?



## TT Twister (Apr 14, 2004)

At work. Quietly browsing the forums. All of a sudden the sound of howling wind fills the room. Turns out this banner with a british gas advertisement is causing the disturbance! 
Is this the start of a new trend, or an unfortunate one-off? I know advertisers pay for this site but there are limits (first pop-ups, now sound?  )
And don't tell me to just turn down the volume of the computer, that's beside the point.
Hans.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

TT Twister said:


> At work. Quietly browsing the forums. All of a sudden the sound of howling wind fills the room. Turns out this banner with a british gas advertisement is causing the disturbance!
> Is this the start of a new trend, or an unfortunate one-off? I know advertisers pay for this site but there are limits (first pop-ups, now sound?  )
> And don't tell me to just turn down the volume of the computer, that's beside the point.
> Hans.


I heard that and wondered where it was coming from as my browser was iconised at the time. I have been toying with adding a web filtering proxy to my system to ditch the adverts but was putting it off - with this one I'll think again..

John


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Got me too... luciky volume was on low. I normally have headphones plugged in, so was VERY lucky...


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

jampott said:


> Got me too... luciky volume was on low. I normally have headphones plugged in, so was VERY lucky...


Now got Squid running on my Mac, and the adverts are filtered out - surprising how much faster the page loads without them...

John


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

If you need a place to host the forum which doesn't impose adverts in any form, then let me know - I'm sure I could find space on one of my office systems for such a worthwhile system...

I already run the same forum package for other services: http://www.bmas.ja.net/ and http://www.uk.amsat.org/

John


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> If you need a place to host the forum which doesn't impose adverts in any form, then let me know - I'm sure I could find space on one of my office systems for such a worthwhile system...
> 
> I already run the same forum package for other services: http://www.bmas.ja.net/ and http://www.uk.amsat.org/
> 
> John


Its professionally hosted by Cogbox - the company Jae works for 

Would imagine space isn't an issue but bandwidth would be!!


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

jampott said:


> ...
> Its professionally hosted by Cogbox - the company Jae works for
> 
> Would imagine space isn't an issue but bandwidth would be!!


Would twin 2.5 GB pipes to the UK JANET backbone be eniugh ? 

John


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

The ads are there by choice surely?


----------

